# Repair Windows Media Player ????



## changintimes (Sep 4, 2004)

i wanted to uninstall WMP but only found that it was impossible, now i want to repair it, is there any way to do this?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

try going here and download and install right over the top of your version

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/mp10/default.aspx


----------

